# comment ajouter un compte hotmail à mail???



## bibou25 (30 Mars 2004)

Je voulais savoir dans un premier temps si "mail" était l'équivalent de outlook?
Et si je pouvais ajouter mon compte hotmail à mail?si oui comment??
Merci d'avance


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mars 2004)

Je ne crois pas que celà soit possible si quelqu'un d'autre peux confirmer.
Je crois que la seule solution c'est d'aller voir ses mail directement sur le web-mail d'Hotmail.


----------



## bibou25 (31 Mars 2004)

oui effectivement ,je crois que cela n'est pas possible.Mais le plus simple est de télécharger outlook express pour mac et là ca marche très bien!!!


----------



## Benji (31 Mars 2004)

c est possible en fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



avec l outil : httpmail : http://sourceforge.net/projects/httpmail-plugin
le seul ennui, c est que je n arrive pas a supprimer du serveur les messages via mail. ca les supprime juste en local bien que l option soit cochee


----------



## Goulven (31 Mars 2004)

De mon coté avec httpmail-plugin tout fonctionne à merveille! J'ai accès à mon ou mes comptes hotmail, le moteur de spam de mail fait son tri impec' et qd j'efface un mail il est aussi effacé du serveur...

Je suis sous X.3.3 avec httpmail-plugin V1.35 et option "synchronize with the server"


----------



## Goulven (31 Mars 2004)

httpmail-plugin v1.36 maintenant !


----------



## lou10x (23 Avril 2009)

J'ai un problème: j'ai fait tous ce que m'a dit la marche à suivre donnée dans le programme (httpmail plugin) mais lorsqu'arrive le moment où je dois entrer mes informations hotmail, dans la barrette consacrée au type de compte je ne trouve nulle part de httpmail comme il le dise dans la marche à suivre...
J'ai besoin d'aide!!!!! quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider s'il vous plaît????????????


----------



## DeepDark (23 Avril 2009)

lou10x a dit:


> J'ai un problème: j'ai fait tous ce que m'a dit la marche à suivre donnée dans le programme (httpmail plugin) mais lorsqu'arrive le moment où je dois entrer mes informations hotmail, dans la barrette consacrée au type de compte je ne trouve nulle part de httpmail comme il le dise dans la marche à suivre...
> J'ai besoin d'aide!!!!! quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider s'il vous plaît????????????


Plus besoin de passer par un soft ou un plug in 

Il suffit de créer un nouveau compte dans Mail et de rentrer ces infos :



> - Serveur de réception: pop3.live.com
> - Nom d'utilisateur: votre adresse e-mail
> - Mot de passe: mot de passe de votre adresse électronique
> 
> ...


----------



## pascalformac (23 Avril 2009)

lou10x a fait une belle remontée archéologique

donc il sait chercher
mais il a loupé le gros sujet actif unique ( actif)

où il pourra poster si souci
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/compte-hotmail-dans-mail-180009-27.html


----------



## lou10x (24 Avril 2009)

oki merci pour cette remarque concernant la remontée et le nouveau sujet c'est toujours très bon à savoir eheh
merci beaucoup tout le monde


----------



## clochelune (4 Octobre 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> lou10x a fait une belle remontée archéologique
> 
> donc il sait chercher
> mais il a loupé le gros sujet actif unique ( actif)
> ...



Plus besoin de passer par un soft ou un plug in 

Il suffit de créer un nouveau compte dans Mail et de rentrer ces infos :

Citation:
- Serveur de réception: pop3.live.com
- Nom d'utilisateur: votre adresse e-mail
- Mot de passe: mot de passe de votre adresse électronique

- Serveur d'envoi: smtp.live.com
- Nom d'utilisateur: votre adresse e-mail
- Mot de passe: mot de passe de votre adresse électronique

n'empêche là ça marche nickel, je suis tombée dessus en utilisant google!!... merci pour ces infos. je veux en effet virer mon compte gmail unique car messages en double, en plus messages importants, tous les messages, bref pas comme je veux voir configuré mon Mail... gmail fait à sa tête et je veux faire à ma tête! donc je reprends hotmail! merci encore pour le topic (sinon aussi les tutoriels d'audrey sur rhinosmac)


----------



## benlo (28 Novembre 2010)

Merci Clochelune

Ta methode est efficace!!


----------

